# ATI FX Titan upgrade.



## steve218 (Jan 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if a Wilson Flat-Wire Recoil Spring Kit, 4" Compact .45 ACP #651È replace the recoil spring assembly in my titan?

Steve


----------

